# Hammer Time



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

http://youtu.be/y-PtXWBVTS4

Here's a short vido from last week off of Pensacola. We had a fired up hammerhead come in and grab one of the bait tubes. It then cruised wildly in and out of all of the yaks. Then one of the guys fed it a plastic bait and played tug of war for a half hour. It finally broke off.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Damn very cool video man!! :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job on the video, there have been lots of hammers out there lately. I had one come up on me recently like that too.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

That was fn awesome! I would have hooked up a snapper on cable on the Trq300 and let him eat!


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

*Saw bigger one*

That hammerhead was nothing compared to what we saw later. It quite frankly was the largest I have ever seen in person. I estimate it at 10+ long and 400+ pounds. It appeared to be a very large Bull Shark. The thing was massive. I could see it perfectly with the glasses, but no way to get a pic other than sticking the GoPro in the water.

I was mesmerized and scared sh!tless all at the same time. I took no actions to give the thing any reason to hang around. It stayed in the area for about 15 minutes and then I have no idea where it went.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Last week I was coming back in by myself off of Navarre and it felt like my mirage drive fins ran aground. I knew I was in about 25-30ft of water, so I looked down and a 7.5 ft hammerhead was right there under and next to me checking out my fins and bumping my yak a little. He bumped me 2-3 times so I stopped pedaling and split the fins up against the hull so he couldn't munch on them. He circled closely around me for quite a while with his dorsal and tail fins out of the water and then followed me about 6" behind my rudder with runs up beside me to keep checking me out. He followed me almost to the beach.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like to guys need a bigger boat. LOL terrific video


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice editing on that video!


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice video, makes me think twice about going out there alone again! haha


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Haha cool video and nice still pics too
Makes me think twice about getting in a kayak for fishing though


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i hope one comes up to us this weekend. you can expect Nate or I to be in the water with it and a GoPro.


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

lowprofile said:


> i hope one comes up to us this weekend. you can expect Nate or I to be in the water with it and a GoPro.


This shark was so fired up there's no way I would recommend anyone get in the water. Good luck with that.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

WhereYak? said:


> This shark was so fired up there's no way I would recommend anyone get in the water. Good luck with that.


thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

So how Big was the shark. When he swam by he looked to be between 6-7 foot?


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

The hammerhead was about 7'.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice hammer. All hooked fish act the same, that's my I stick a hook in a big shark when it comes yak side.


----------



## takeitez (Mar 22, 2013)

Can you post up the still/pic about half way through where he is standing on the yak and you see the head up out of the water? Epic picure, i want it for my desktop!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> thanks! :thumbsup:


lol


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's the pic. It's not as good as it could have been. I kept telling Marty to get the shark in the better light and he just wouldn't listen. (lol)


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Great video guys, that was cool as hell !!!!!!!


----------

